# Orbea MX 24" Team



## Leutzscher (3. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,

bin neu hier und habe da ein paar Fragen.....habe für unseren großen Sohn (wird demnächst 10) ein Orbea MX 24" Team gekauft....

Nun möchte ich dies gern mit einem Nabendynamo + Beleuchtung ausstatten (auch auf Druck meiner Regierung) ....da es auch später für seinen jüngeren Bruder sein soll...wollte ich eine richtige Beleuchtungsanlage...

gibt es von Orbea 24" Laufräder mit Nabendynamo oder müßte ich bzw. der Händler den Dynamo + neue Speichen in die Felge einspeichen...??
welche Nabendynamo`s sind empfehlenswert..?

Ebensfalls bin ich auf der Suche nach 24" Reifen mit Reflexionsband bzw. Streifen mit MTB Profil...

Hoffe der ein oder andere kann hierbei helfen...

MfG
Renè


----------



## Roelof (5. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Rene!

Von Orbea direkt sind mir keine Laufräder mit Nabendynamo bekannt, da kann ich mich aber auch irren.

Ich sehe hier 3 Möglichkeiten, wie du zum Ziel kommst.

1.) du kannst sehr gut schrauben und auch einspeichen

Such dir bei CNC den X-light Nabendynamo (alternativ eventuell einen Shimpanso-NaDy) heraus, eine passende leichte Felge und Speichen dazu, 20 Minuten und ein Bier später ist das Teil eingespeicht, nochmals 10 Minuten später die Lichtanlage montiert, ab zur Probefahrt - Nightride mit dem Nachwuchs (wird bei uns momentan ja um 16:00 dunkel) und gut ist. 
Das ist die Variante mit dem besten Preis/Leistungsverhältnis, und der meisten Arbeit in Eigenregie. Wenn es dich interessiert und du Fragen hast (zum Material, oder auch technischer Natur) - poste sie einfach hier, das "Rudel" hilft dann sicher gerne weiter...

Die Erkenntnisse der anderen Schrauber sind irgendwo hier drinnen versteckt:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/search/5440192/?q=Nabendynamo&o=relevance&c[node]=191

2.) du kannst ein bisschen schrauben, aber nicht einspeichen

Hol dir aus dem Fachhandel ein Laufrad mit Nabendynamo oder 
lass es dir irgendwo nach deinen Vorgaben (Material, Speichenmuster, Farbe) einspeichen *und*
bau es samt Beleuchtung selbst ein.

Das spart die Arbeitszeit (und damit Geld) für die Montage des Lichtes und des Kabelsatzes. Grundsätzlich ist das keine unlösbare Aufgabe, 2 linke Hände darf man trotzdem nicht haben. Auch hier: wenn du Fragen hast, schreib einfach...

3.) du hast zwei linke Hände 

Geh zum Fachhändler und sag: Ich hätte gerne... 
Die Rechnung ist dann aber auch höher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leutzscher (5. Dezember 2014)

Ok, vielen Dank erstmal....für die ganzen Anregungen....

Das Problem was ich sehe ..ist ..das ich nicht genau weiß...was ich für einen Nabendynamo brauche,wenn ich die Felgen welche auf dem Orbea drauf sind nutzen möchte, diese haben 36 Speichen...also kommt ja nur ein Dynamo für 36 Speichen in Frage,jedoch findet man kaum Dynamo`s die für ein 24" Rad sind...die die ich fand bzw. holen würde sind ab 26"...oder ist das hier egal..


----------



## Leutzscher (11. Dezember 2014)

Hallo bin am überlegen die Big Ben (24x2,15) bzw Big Apple (24x2,15)von Schwalbe aufzuziehen u.a. wegen den Reflexionstreifen, könnte man da auch einen Schwalbe SV9 Schlauch nehmen oder ist dieser zu klein..??

Zur Zeit sind die Kenda Small Block Eight drauf in 24x1,95...

MfG
Renè


----------



## Leutzscher (19. Dezember 2014)

So Nabendynamo wurde gekauft und aus Zeitgründen vom Händler in das vorhanden Rad eingespeicht lassen...
wiegt jetzt im Originalzustand mit Nabendynamo und Beleuchtung 10,8 kg...

Und die Foto`s mit Orbea Grow 1 für den ganz kleinen...


----------



## Roelof (23. Dezember 2014)

Ich finde den Knick am Steuerrohr immer wieder gewöhnungsbedürftig... Bitte das nächste Mal ohne Blitz oder ohne Reflektoren fotografieren...


----------



## rotkoeppchen (29. Januar 2015)

Hallo,

wie groß ist denn dein Sohnemann? Ich suche für unseren auch noch etwas passenderes als sein jetztiges Scott Spark. Er ist 1,40m und fühlt sich nicht richtig wohl auf dem Radl.


----------



## Leutzscher (9. März 2015)

Sorry das es so lange dauerte..mein großer ist 1,35m Schrittlänge 57/58 cm....Stütze ist zur Zeit 5cm raus...

Kann  mir jemand sagen ob die Rocket Ron in 24x2,1 passen würden..??

Mfg
Renè


----------



## Matt1982 (7. April 2015)

Mein sohn ist jetzt auch stolzer Besitzer des 2014er Models und das mit gerade mal 7 Jahren und 125cm mit einer Schrittlänge von ~55cm

Positiv:

- Gewicht
- Schaltung Deore komponenten (2014)
- Niedriger Rahmen und so konnten wir uns das 20er sparen

Negativ:

- Bremsen, Bremsen und nochmal Bremsen! 
Die Bremsen benötigen zu viel Anpressdruck für solch kleine Hände. Mein Kleiner findet es zwar OK, wir waren aber auch noch nicht im Gelände. Die  Bremsen/Bremsarme werden somit ausgetauscht bevor es in den Wald geht und ich finde das ist auch ohne Geländefahrten notwendig. Mit dem Tausch bekomme ich gleich auch das Reifenproblem in denn Griff, denn 24x2,1 geht überhaupt nicht weil die originalen Bremsarme der v-Brake zu kurz sind. Das Hinterrad schleift beim Bremsen dann an dem Faltenbalg und wenn zusätzlich noch Dreck und Steine mitgeschleppt werden funktioniert irgendwann gar nichts mehr. Die Bremsarme würde ich somit in jedem Fall gegen längere austauschen, dies sollte durch den verlängerten Hebel dann auch zu mehr Anpressdruck führen?!


----------



## rotkoeppchen (7. April 2015)

Also ich hab in der Bucht für 25 Euro XT Bremsen gekauft und montiert. Bremst sehr gut muss ich sagen. Er hatte schon ein paar mal das Hinterrad in der Luft...


----------



## Matt1982 (7. April 2015)

Warst du auch nicht mit der Bremsleistung zufrieden? Ich bekomme mit der originalen das Hinterrad weder hoch, noch blockiert. Überlege ob ich nur die Bremsarme tausche weil mein kleiner die XT bestimmt nicht optimal dosiert bekommt und die Hände auch zu klein für die Griffe sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rotkoeppchen (7. April 2015)

Ja das nix grosses was da als Serie drauf ist.  Ich hab allerdings auch noch die original Bereifung drauf. Und ich glaube zu meinen,  dass die Bremsarme der originalen und der XT Bremsen gleich lang sind. Ich weiss nicht ob es da großartig längere gibt. Im Rennradbereich schwören viele auf Cool Stop Belege. Die. Sollen die Felge etwas mehr schönen und abriebfester sein. Vielleicht reicht es ja wenn du die einbaust.


----------



## Matt1982 (7. April 2015)

Gibt längere, an meinem großen Rag ist zwischen reifen und  dem Faltenbalg ca. 5 cm platz. Ich hab jetzt gerade keine Bilder da, aber hier oben auf dem Bild von Leutscherz sieht man zimlich gut das mit Geländereifen es ganz schnell kritisch wird:


----------



## rotkoeppchen (7. April 2015)




----------



## rotkoeppchen (7. April 2015)

Ist ein knapper cm mehr denke ich


----------



## Matt1982 (7. April 2015)

Das sind wirklich gerade mal 5-10mm mehr, muss also was anderes her.


----------



## trifi70 (7. April 2015)

Längere Hebel bringen in der Tat niedrigere Handkräfte mit sich. Mit der Ausrichtung der Beläge zur Felge kann man noch experimentieren. Die Koolstop in rot (für Nässe) packen auch etwas besser zu als die schwarzen.

Aber wenn tatsächlich die Reifenfreiheit kritisch ist, könnte ein Problem mit den Anlötsockeln vorliegen. Möglicherweise sind die etwas zu tief montiert? Ev. hilft noch eine Magura HS33. Wiegt zwar leider etwas mehr, bietet aber zusätzlich noch kindgerechte Ergonomie mit niedrigen Bedienkräften.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matt1982 (7. April 2015)

Evtl bin ich das auch einfach nicht gewohnt, aber 1 cm Platz ist mir da zu wenig und mit der 2.1er Bereifung schleift es wirklich am HR. Die Anlötsockel müssen doch passen, ansonsten würde der Belag doch nicht die Felge Treffen. Ich geh mal auf die suche nach längeren für mehr Radfreiheit, die von meinem Bike haben leider keine richtige Herstellerbezeichnung und sind 15 Jahre alt


----------



## Matt1982 (8. April 2015)

Habe nochmal Probiert und geschaut, 24 x 2,1 Mantel ist hinten nur mit 24x 1.5/1.75er Schlauch fahrbar, dickere Schläuche lassen den Mantel bei mehr als 1,5 Bar an der hinteren Bremse Schleifen. Testreifen war Schwalbe Smart Sam 24x2.1, das der 1.5/1.75er Schlauch eigentlich zu Klein für den Mantel ist, ist mir klar.

Ich werde nachher mal Fotos machen, muss aber erst wieder schlauch usw wechseln weil es jemand nicht gut mit meinem Sohn meint und jede Nacht eine Nadel im HR versenkt!


----------



## trifi70 (8. April 2015)

Die Höhe der Beläge an der Felge ist ja in gewissem Grade justierbar. Und die Sockel werden mit Toleranz angeschweißt bzw. gelötet. Wenn es dumm läuft, wird es halt knapp.

Es gibt längere Hebel als die XT, habe welche z.B. an einem City-Rad dran. Aber so was willst Du nicht wirklich montieren, mehr oder weniger Noname China Schrott...

Rüste doch auf Canti-Bremse um


----------



## Matt1982 (8. April 2015)

Weiss jemand worrauf ich sonst noch achten müsste? Contec BR-CR10 scheinen genau das zu sein was ich suche, aber mein Sohn haut mich wenn ich so hässliche Teile drauf mache...

So hier mal die Problematik:



So wärs wesentlich besser:



Habe mal nachgemessen (Lochmitte Rahmenbefestigung zu Lochmitte ober Verbindung der Schenkel) und habe bei dem Orbea nur 95mm und bei den anderen 110. Beim Orbea kommt somit einiges zusammen, Die befestigung am Rahmen etwas zu niedrig und Schenkel 15mm Kürzer. Das erklärt dann wieso 30mm fehlen. Beim Orbea machen aber sowieso nur 15mm abstand zum reifen sinn weil der Reifen auch diesen Abstand zum Rahmen bzw der Verbindung der beiden Sitzstreben hat.

Wer nachmessen kann darf mir Gerne Maß von Lochmitte zu Lochmitte und Modell nennen, am besten ein Modell was 110mm aufweist.


----------



## rotkoeppchen (8. April 2015)

Ohhh. Das ist ja wirklich sehr knapp. Scheibenbremse hinten kommt nicht in Frage?


----------



## Fisch123 (8. April 2015)

Warum müssen es denn unbedingt 2.1 sein.
Mach doch 1.85er Black Jacks drauf.


----------



## Matt1982 (8. April 2015)

Es wurde nach 2.1 gefragt und ich hatte die noch und bin eh aktuell häufig am flicken. Jetzt wo die drauf waren will mein kleiner die aber auch behalten weils  ist.

*@ rotkoeppchen*
Scheibenbremse kommt nicht in Frage, vorne ist ja auch alles ok. Was hast du denn jetzt für Schlappen drauf und Kannst du die XT mal messen?






Shimano hat glaube ich 102mm angegeben, ich habe aber keine Ahnung von wo bis wohin die messen. Falls jemand weiss wie und ob die ganzen Hersteller das einheitlich Messen hilft mir das natürlich auch weiter...


----------



## rotkoeppchen (8. April 2015)




----------



## rotkoeppchen (8. April 2015)

Sind gute 100 mm. Bei RoseVersand steht 103mm Bremsarmlänge. Ich hab bis jetzt die original Bereifung mit 1.95er drauf gelassen.


----------



## Taurus1 (9. April 2015)

hmmm, evtl mal bei einem anderen Orbea die Position der Sockel vergleichen, ob die nicht tatsaechlich zu tief sind?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matt1982 (9. April 2015)

Nein, die sollen wirklich so sein, sieht man auch sehr schön uf der Herstellerseite. Da ist selbst mit 1,95er Reifenkaum platz: http://www.orbea.com/img/products/product/zoom/D011TTCC-N9-SIDE-MX 24 TEAM.jpg

Da hilft nur geignete Bremsen suchen....hat jemand die Maße von avid sd7 oder sd5? Die Deore LX sind glaube ich auch etwas länger als die XT, oder?


----------



## rotkoeppchen (9. April 2015)

Lx laut Rose 107 mm.


----------



## Matt1982 (9. April 2015)

Obs auch korrekt ist? Die Angaben kommen ja von Shimano und bei den XT sind ja auch 103 angegeben. Habe eben mal bei Miranda Sirius nachgemessen, die haben 110mm obwohl sie nur mit 108mm angegeben sind. Aber Miranda ist auch nur das gleiche wie Contec, Promax, CSL und wie sie nicht noch alle heißen.


----------



## rotkoeppchen (9. April 2015)

Tja das kann ich dir nicht sagen. Am Scott spark 24 hatte ich ihm die LX  Bremsen verbaut. Und Schwalbe rocket ron aufgezogen. Hatte nie damit Probleme. Aber da können die Abstände schon anders gewesen sein. Musste es leider verkaufen weil es zu lang war vom Oberrohr her.


----------



## Matt1982 (11. April 2015)

@ rotkoeppchen:
Hast du auch die Bremshebel ausgetauscht oder die originalen dran gelassen?
Waren Gestern zum ersten mal im Gelände, da ist die Bremswirkung gleich 0 und es hat sich natürlich auch jede menge Laub und dreck in der Pipe verheddert so das man mehr mit säubern als mit fahren beschäftigt war.


----------



## rotkoeppchen (11. April 2015)

Die Bremshebel sind die originalen dran. Bleiben sie auch dran, weil er die sehr gut greifen kann. Ich finde damit kommt er besser zurecht als mit den LX Griffen am alten Rad. Ich hab lediglich die Bremsarme und Beläge erneuert. Bremst sehr gut wie gesagt. Allerdings haben wir noch keine Strecken gefahren, die so viel Schlamm und Dreck führen,  das man ständig anhalten muss.


----------



## Matt1982 (11. April 2015)

Das mit dem Schlamm, Dreck und Blättern it eher die Bremsarmproblematik in Verbindung mit 2.1er Mänteln. Daher suche ich noch weiterhin nach ordentlich langen Bremsarmen, wollte aber nicht unbedingt das Contec, Promax, CSL Zeug nehmen.


----------



## Matt1982 (21. April 2015)

Die LX scheinen hinten zu passen, aber vorne bin ich am verzweifeln! Du hattest nicht zufällig das Problem das der Bremsarm vorne rechts nicht vom Sockel runter kam? Alle anderen 3 Bremsarme sind quasi runter gefallen als ich die Schraube los hatte. Der Bremsarm ist jetzt auch nicht irgendwie Fest oder hat an der Aufnahme irgendwelche Schäden oder Riefen...


----------



## rotkoeppchen (21. April 2015)

Nein war gar kein Problem. Hat alles sauber gepasst bei mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matt1982 (21. April 2015)

Gibts ja nicht, kann ja nicht so schwer sein den Bremsarm ab zu bekommen, schein als hätte ich ein Montagsmodell erwicht.


----------



## Matt1982 (30. April 2015)

Die LX haben 107mm Länge und somit das Problem mit dem Abstand bei 2,1er Reifen gelöst. Zudem wurden auch gleich die Bremsprobleme behoben und mein 7 Jähriger hat sichtlich spass daran das Hinterrad in die Luft zu schicken. Da hilf dann auch nicht das man ihm hndert mal erzählt das er sich dabei schnell mal überschlagen kann, er meint er hätte es im Griff und muss die Erfahrung wohl selber machen


----------



## rotkoeppchen (30. April 2015)

Hey,  das freut mich,  das du doch noch eine Lösung gefunden hast. Na dann mal unfallfreie Fahrt für den Junior...


----------

